# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Φωτισμός κατά την κίνηση γκαραζόπορτας

## t-theo

Καλησπέρα και καλώς σας βρήκα καθότι νέος εδώ. Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει να μου υποδείξει που μπορώ να συνδέσω στην πλακέτα της ηλεκτρικά  συρόμενης γκαραζόπορτας ένα φωτιστικό που θα ανάβει όταν κινείται. 

       Ο μηχανισμός εξωτερικά έχει  την ένδειξη ROY 9 και εσωτερικά μια θήκη της πλακέτας με την ένδειξη CLIO όπως η πλακέτα και δεν διαθέτω κανένα άλλο στοιχείο. 


Ευχαριστώ και καλές κατασκευές

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τασο καλως ηρθες.
Συνηθως οι πλακετες αυτες εχουν εξοδο για φως. Βγαλε μια λιγο πιο καθαρη φωτο  (να φαινονται τι γραφουν διπλα οι κλεμμες).
Αν δεν εχει εξοδο, θα παρουμε ταση απο το μοτερ.

----------


## t-theo

> Τασο καλως ηρθες.
> Συνηθως οι πλακετες αυτες εχουν εξοδο για φως. Βγαλε μια λιγο πιο καθαρη φωτο  (να φαινονται τι γραφουν διπλα οι κλεμμες).
> Αν δεν εχει εξοδο, θα παρουμε ταση απο το μοτερ.




    Φίλε Αλέξανδρε σ' ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση και στέλνω μια καλλίτερη νομίζω εικόνα της κατάστασης .
Συμφωνώ ότι θα μπορούσαμε να πάρουμε από το μοτέρ αλλά προτιμώ αν μπορούσαμε να βρούμε τις κλέμμες.


------------------και πάλι ευχαριστώ!   :Bye:

----------


## manolisp

δεν φαινεται καθαρα τι λενε οι κλεμμες γιατι τις σκεπαζει το λευκο καλωδιο (κεραια) .Υπαρχει καμια κλεμμα που να γραφει aux ?

----------


## t-theo

μόλις έχω τα νέα στοιχεία θα επανέλθω! και να κάνω και μια συμπληρωματική ερώτηση εκτός θέμςτος: αν επεκτείνω την κεραία με ένα καλώδιο εξωτερικά θα έχω μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια;

----------


## αλπινιστης

Βρε Τασο, το θεμα ηταν να δουμε τι γραφει η πλακετα! :Lol:  
Εφοσον οι πρασινες κλεμμες ειναι μονο 6, τοτε η εξοδος για λαμπα (εαν υπαρχει) θα ειναι αναμεσα στις ασπρες. Βγαλε την φωτο οπως ειπε και ο Μανωλης, χωρις την κεραια μπροστα!

----------


## xsterg

> μόλις έχω τα νέα στοιχεία θα επανέλθω! και να κάνω και μια συμπληρωματική ερώτηση εκτός θέμςτος: αν επεκτείνω την κεραία με ένα καλώδιο εξωτερικά θα έχω μεγαλύτερη εμβέλεια;



οχι. με επεκταση του καλωδιου δεν κανεις τιποτα. πιθανον αν βαλεις ομοαξωνικο καλωδιο και στο τελος βαλεις την κεραια η αφησεις γυμνο καλωδιο οσο το μηκος της κεραιας μπορει να δεις μικρη βελτιωση. η εμβελεις αυτων των συστηματων ειναι 3-50 μετρα. οτι και να κανεις δεν αυξανεις την εμβελεια. οι διαφορες θα ειναι μικρες

----------


## xsterg

> δεν φαινεται καθαρα τι λενε οι κλεμμες γιατι τις σκεπαζει το λευκο καλωδιο (κεραια) .Υπαρχει καμια κλεμμα που να γραφει aux ?



σιγουρα υπαρχει εξοδος για φαρο. συμφωνω οτι με την λευκη καλωδιοταινια δεν μπορει να βγει καθαρη φωτο. βγαλε μια καθαρη και εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## t-theo

...πρώτα απ' όλα να ζητήσω συγνώμη που εξαφανίστηκα ένα τόσο μεγάλο διάστημα αλλά...!...
...επό του θέματος ...
1. Αφού έμαθα από εσάς ότι το λευκό σπειροειδές καλώδιο στην πλακέτα είναι κεραία πήρα ένα μονόκλωνο καλώδιο από ΝΥΜ  και το σήκωσα πάνω σέ ένα καλάμι περίπου 2,5 μ.
    Προηγουμένως όμως είχα γυμνώσει  περίπου 1μ και το είχα κάνει σπείρα. Λοιπόν αυτό που έκανα τελείως πρακτικά και ποιο πολύ από πλάκα αύξησε την εμβέλεια του τηλεκοντρόλ ατό περίπου 10 μ στα περίπου 50 μ  με αποτέλεσμα όταν φθάνω στην γκαραζόπορτα να είναι ανοιχτή.
2. Για να μην παιδευόμαστε άλλο με τις φωτογραφίες έψαξα με βολτόμετρο και βρήκα την κλέμα που είχε φάση 220V όταν άνοιγε κι έκλεινε η πόρτα  . 
    Από εκεί καθώς και από τον ουδέτερο και τη γείωση της παροχής τράβηξα καλώδιο που πέρασα μέσα από ένα φωτοκύτταρο ΄-------και τροφοδότησα το φωτιστικό που ήθελα.


Τώρα το ερώτημα προς την παρέα του φόρουμ είναι το εξής:
_"Τι μπορώ να κάνω προκειμένου να διατηρείται το φως αναμμένο ένα χρονικό διάστημα αφότου  έχει τερματιστεί η λειτουργία του ανοίγματος ή του κλεισίματος της πόρτας"_...

----------


## xsterg

οπως το εχεις κανει αναβει μονο οταν δουλευει το μοτερ. συνηθως υπαρχει εξοδος για φαρο η οποια αναβει για χρονικο διαστημα μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που γυριζει το μοτερ. υπαρχει και καποιο τζαμπερακι πανω που πιθανον ενεργοποιει την δυνατοτητα αυτη. ψαξε να βρεις το εγχειριδιο του τηλεχειρισμου.
αυτο που λες οτι ειναι φωτοκυταρο δεν ειναι φωτοκυταρο. ειναι ρελε. εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιος ο λογος που το εβαλες. φυριζει το μοτερ, οπλιζει το ρελε, και αναβει η λαμπα. πιο απλα δεν θα ηταν αν εβαζες την λαμπα παραλληλα με το μοτερ?

----------


## xsterg

δοκιμασες στην εξοδο foto να συνδεσεις το πολυμετρο σου και να δεις αν εχεις εκει την λειτουργια που επιθυμεις? επίσης το δοκιμασες και στις αλλες εξοδους της κλεμας σου? με ενα πολυμετρο και δοκιμες θα βρεις την λυση που επιθυμεις.

----------


## t-theo

> οπως το εχεις κανει αναβει μονο οταν δουλευει το μοτερ. συνηθως υπαρχει εξοδος για φαρο η οποια αναβει για χρονικο διαστημα μεγαλυτερο απο αυτο που γυριζει το μοτερ. υπαρχει και καποιο τζαμπερακι πανω που πιθανον ενεργοποιει την δυνατοτητα αυτη. ψαξε να βρεις το εγχειριδιο του τηλεχειρισμου.
> αυτο που λες οτι ειναι φωτοκυταρο δεν ειναι φωτοκυταρο. ειναι ρελε. εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιος ο λογος που το εβαλες. φυριζει το μοτερ, οπλιζει το ρελε, και αναβει η λαμπα. πιο απλα δεν θα ηταν αν εβαζες την λαμπα παραλληλα με το μοτερ?



... αυτό ρελέ που λες είναι "Φωτοκύτταρο"  που ίσως δεν το σχεδίασα σωστά γιατί το κύκλωμα έγινε με το "ζωγραφική" των Windows.
Πάντως η εφαρμογή έχει γίνει και δουλεύει άψογα δηλ το φως ανάβει μόνο άμα σκοτεινιάσει όση ώρα κινείται η πόρτα.
Οι γνώσεις μου έφτασαν μέχρι εδώ. 
Τώρα για να το κάνω να βαστάει το φώς κάποιο χρόνο (4-5 λεπτά) γίνεται να προσθέσω κάτι κάτι; και πώς.

----------


## t-theo

> δοκιμασες στην εξοδο foto να συνδεσεις το πολυμετρο σου και να δεις αν εχεις εκει την λειτουργια που επιθυμεις? επίσης το δοκιμασες και στις αλλες εξοδους της κλεμας σου? με ενα πολυμετρο και δοκιμες θα βρεις την λυση που επιθυμεις.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις βρήκα αυτό που με βόλευε ή νόμιζα ότι με βόλευε σταμάτησα να ψάχνω και η διαδικασία δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη και τώρα έχω κόψει τα καλώδια που πέρασαν με πολύ μεγάλη δυσκολία αλλά αν νομίζεις ότι η σωστότερη σύνδεση θα μου δώσει τους χρόνους που θέλω θα το δοκιμάσω!...

----------


## xsterg

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μόλις βρήκα αυτό που με βόλευε ή νόμιζα ότι με βόλευε σταμάτησα να ψάχνω και η διαδικασία δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη και τώρα έχω κόψει τα καλώδια που πέρασαν με πολύ μεγάλη δυσκολία αλλά αν νομίζεις ότι η σωστότερη σύνδεση θα μου δώσει τους χρόνους που θέλω θα το δοκιμάσω!...



απλα σου ειπα να δοκιμασεις! δεν μπορω να σου εγγυηθω τιποτα. επίσης μπορεις να τσεκαρεις με ενα βολτομετρο αν ισχυει αυτο που σου λεω.

----------


## t-theo

Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο χρονικό ρελέ με κάποιου είδους συνδεσμολογία... θα ήταν μια λύση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο χρονικό ρελέ με κάποιου είδους συνδεσμολογία... θα ήταν μια λύση.



(δεν είμαι σίγουρος στο αν προτείνω λύση) αλλά με την εμπειρία από τα παιδιά ίσως σου που πιθανή επέκταση του παρακάτω (είναι και φθηνό)
http://plantron.gr/asirmatos-anixneu...-tzamion-ZD-01

Κατά 2ον έχεις παρατηρήσει στα led της πλακέτας αν ακόμη και μετά το πέρας (ανοίγματος / κλεισίματος ) της πόρτας ... κάποια led παραμένουν εξίσου αναμμένα ? (λίγο περισσότερο από την ολοκλήρωση της ενέργειας  ... που όμως αργότερα σβήνουν)

----------


## Fixxxer

Εγω αυτο που σκεφτομαι μπορει να ειναι εντελως ΑΚΥΡΟ και ΜΗ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΜΟ...
Εχουμε μια ταση σταθερη 230V και μια ταση που ενεργοποιειται με το μοτερ
Η σταθερη θα γινεται 230/12VDC και θα ενεργοποιει ενα τρανζιστορ στελνοντας θετικο παλμο σε ενα latching ρελε...
Η ταση που εχουμε στη λειτουργια του μοτερ παλι θα γινει 230/12VDC θα ενεργοποιει ενα τρανζιστορ που θα ειναι σε σειρα με το αλλο τρανζιστορ στο παραπανω latching ρελε και θα εχουμε τον οπλισμο μιας ανοιχτης επαφης (SET) οπου θα πηγαινει στην ενεργοποιηση του χρονικου...
Η απενεργοποιηση του latching ρελε θα γινεται απο την NC επαφη του χρονικου θα πηγαινει σε 230/12VDC παλι σε ενα τρανζιστορ οπου θα στελνει θετικο παλμο στο RESET πηνιο του ρελε και θα το επαναφερει στην κανονικη του κατασταση...

 :Confused1:  :Unsure:

----------


## t-theo

> (δεν είμαι σίγουρος στο αν προτείνω λύση) αλλά με την εμπειρία από τα παιδιά ίσως σου που πιθανή επέκταση του παρακάτω (είναι και φθηνό)
> http://plantron.gr/asirmatos-anixneu...-tzamion-ZD-01
> 
> Κατά 2ον έχεις παρατηρήσει στα led της πλακέτας αν ακόμη και μετά το πέρας (ανοίγματος / κλεισίματος ) της πόρτας ... κάποια led παραμένουν εξίσου αναμμένα ? (λίγο περισσότερο από την ολοκλήρωση της ενέργειας  ... που όμως αργότερα σβήνουν)



Πέτρο μου το πρώτο α μπορούσε να να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το άνοιξε κλισέ αλλά όχι για την επιμήκυνση του φωτισμού
Το δεύτερο θα το δω... άμα σταματήσει η ψιχάλα και φτιάξει ο καιρός!

----------


## t-theo

> Εγω αυτο που σκεφτομαι μπορει να ειναι εντελως ΑΚΥΡΟ και ΜΗ ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΙΜΟ...
> Εχουμε μια ταση σταθερη 230V και μια ταση που ενεργοποιειται με το μοτερ
> Η σταθερη θα γινεται 230/12VDC και θα ενεργοποιει ενα τρανζιστορ στελνοντας θετικο παλμο σε ενα latching ρελε...
> Η ταση που εχουμε στη λειτουργια του μοτερ παλι θα γινει 230/12VDC θα ενεργοποιει ενα τρανζιστορ που θα ειναι σε σειρα με το αλλο τρανζιστορ στο παραπανω latching ρελε και θα εχουμε τον οπλισμο μιας ανοιχτης επαφης (SET) οπου θα πηγαινει στην ενεργοποιηση του χρονικου...
> Η απενεργοποιηση του latching ρελε θα γινεται απο την NC επαφη του χρονικου θα πηγαινει σε 230/12VDC παλι σε ενα τρανζιστορ οπου θα στελνει θετικο παλμο στο RESET πηνιο του ρελε και θα το επαναφερει στην κανονικη του κατασταση...



Αχ!.... Νίκο...  κατά πρώτο δεν μπορώ να έχω γνώμη για την λειτουργία στην περίπτωση που ψάχνω και κατά δεύτερο για να το φτιάξω πρέπει να έχω το κύκλωμα αναλυτικά  καθώς και των κατάλογο των υλικών με τα ακριβή και πλήρη περιγραφή τύπου ή χαρακτηριστηκών...

----------


## giannhsb

θα μπορούσες με ένα χρονικό ρελε κλιμακοστασίου

----------


## t-theo

...θα προσπαθήσω Γιάννη και θα σας πω!

----------


## Fixxxer

Τασο η αληθεια ειναι πως θες ενα σχεδιο ολοκληρωμενο αλλα και τα πληρη υλικα τα οποια με μια πρωτη εκτιμηση θα κοστισουν γυρω στα 50-60 ευρω χωρις το χρονικο...
Ισως αν το σκεφτω καλυτερα να παρακαμφθουν καποια πραγματα και υλικα (πχ οι Μ/Σ 230/12VDC) αλλα χρειαζομαι πληρη στοιχεια για την πλακετα οπως το τι ταση βγαζουν οι κλεμες εξοδου οταν τιθεται σε λειτουργια το μοτερ...
Ουσιαστικα θες να δημιουργησεις ηλεκτρικα μια πυλη AND δηλαδη μια σταθερη ταση 230 και μια οταν λειτουργει το μοτερ...
Θα προσπαθησω να σκεφτω κατι χωρις να μπλεξεις με ηλεκτρονικα παρα μονο με ρελε πηνιου 230...

----------


## t-theo

Νίκο ευχαριστώ... σε καταλαβαίνω ότι σου κάνει κέφι να ασχοληθείς με το θέμα και δεν θέλω να σε αποτρέψω... (_είμαστε και λίγο συνάδελφοι!_)  αλλά 50-60€ είναι πολλά... πάντως νομίζω ότι κάπου δίνει 24V...  αλλά αρχικά θα προσπαθήσω με έναν αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου που έχει 5-10€...

----------


## Fixxxer

Ναι ειναι πολλα γιαυτο και ειπα να γινει πιο απλα...
Οσο για την ασχολια, που ξερεις μπορει να μου ζητηθει καποτε επι πληρωμη αυτο και να το εχω ετοιμο  :Lol:  :hahahha:  :hahahha: 
Δεν εχει να κανει με το αν θα βαλεις αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου η χρονικο η ρελε καστανιας με χρονικο και δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, αλλα πως θα παρεχεις ταση οταν κλεισει το μοτερ για να παραμεινει το φως ανοιχτο για 10 sec ας πουμε...

----------


## giannhsb

> Ναι ειναι πολλα γιαυτο και ειπα να γινει πιο απλα...
> Οσο για την ασχολια, που ξερεις μπορει να μου ζητηθει καποτε επι πληρωμη αυτο και να το εχω ετοιμο 
> Δεν εχει να κανει με το αν θα βαλεις αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου η χρονικο η ρελε καστανιας με χρονικο και δεν ξερω εγω τι αλλο, αλλα πως θα παρεχεις ταση οταν κλεισει το μοτερ για να παραμεινει το φως ανοιχτο για 10 sec ας πουμε...



 διαμεσου του ρελε, απο την παροχη 230v της πλακετασ

----------


## klik

Η πλακέτα αυτή με τα ρελέ, λειτουργεί με 24V dc (γαλβανικά απομονωμένα από τα 230Vac). 
Στις μικρές κλέμες, υπάρχουν τα 24Vdc και μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν για τροφοδοσία εξωτερικής πλακέτας.
Το μοτέρ λειτουργεί με 230Vac. 

Μια λύση με χρήση *timer με trigge κατά την ενεργοποίηση του moter* (μέσω ρελέ ή οπτοζεύκτη) είναι ικανοποιητική.

----------


## Fixxxer

Ο Τασος θελει το φως να παραμενει ανοιχτο για καποια δευτερολεπτα αφου σταματησει το μοτερ ειτε κατα το ανοιγμα ειτε κατα το κλεισιμο της γκαραζοπορτας, αυτο καταλαβαινω εγω...
Οποτε δεν του κανει η ταση οσο ειναι ενεργοποιημενο το μοτερ πρεπει να βρει παραλληλα μια σταθερη ταση ωστε να εχει εναν ασσο (1) και να δημιουργηθει αλλος ενας ασσος (1) απο την ενεργοποιηση του μοτερ και να δημιουργηθει μια πυλη AND ωστε να ενεργοποιηθει και να παραμεινει σταθερο και μετα την απενεργοποιηση του μοτερ...
Για αυτο το λογο σκεφτηκα το latching ρελε...

----------


## xsterg

ολες οι πλακετες αυτου του τυπου για γκαραζοπορτες, συρομενες πορτες εχουν αυτο ακριβως. μια εξοδο για φαρο οπου δινει ταση για οσο διαρκει το ανοιγμα ή κλεισιμο της πορτας συν λιγο ακομη χρονικο διαστημα. ας βρει ο φιλος στο κατω κατω της γραφης την μαρκα της πλακετας και απο το ιντερνετ ας βρει αν εχει την λειτουργια αυτη. εναλλακτικα ας προσπαθησει με ενα πολυμετρο να βρει αυτην την λειτουργια. το ειπα και παραπανω.

----------


## JOUN

.........

----------


## klik

> ολες οι πλακετες αυτου του τυπου για γκαραζοπορτες, συρομενες πορτες εχουν αυτο ακριβως. μια εξοδο για φαρο οπου δινει ταση για οσο διαρκει το ανοιγμα ή κλεισιμο της πορτας *συν λιγο ακομη χρονικο διαστημα*. ας βρει ο φιλος στο κατω κατω της γραφης την μαρκα της πλακετας και απο το ιντερνετ ας βρει αν εχει την λειτουργια αυτη. εναλλακτικα ας προσπαθησει με ενα πολυμετρο να βρει αυτην την λειτουργια. το ειπα και παραπανω.



Έστω ότι έχει τέτοια λειτουργία που λες. Ας δούμε που....
Ο μετασχηματιστής που έχει είναι μικρός για να οδηγήσει λαμπάκι 12V ή 24V, άρα δεν θα είναι στις μικρές κλέμες.
Τα ρελέ είναι 2 (ένα για την ενεργοποίηση/απενεργοποίηση και ένα για τη φορά), άρα ούτε εδώ βλέπω έξοδο για φως ανεξάρτητη από το μοτέρ.

  Οι πλακέτες αυτές, για συρόμενες πόρτες, έχουν δυνατότητα για φως ΌΣΟ λειτουργεί το μοτέρ. Ίσως κάποιες να έχουν για περισσότερο, αλλά δεν βλέπω το λόγο. Εκεί συνδέεται φάρος που ενημερώνει για την κίνηση (ώστε να ενημερώνονται τόσο οι πεζοί, όσο και τα αυτοκίνητα που πλησιάζουν). Όταν θέλεις να μπεις, περιμένεις να σταματήσει ο φάρος και μπαίνεις. Ποιος ο λόγος να περιμένεις περισσότερο; :Confused1: 

Οι πλακέτες που είναι για ρολά (κάθετες πόρτες), έχουν φως που να διαρκεί περισσότερο γιατί μπαίνεις σε κλειστό-σκοτεινό χώρο, ώστε να σε βοηθήσουν μέχρι να κατέβεις από το αυτοκίνητο και να μην σκουντουφλάς. :Wink:

----------


## t-theo

...εγώ φίλε "κλικ"  δεν θέλω να βάλλω φάρο...

...θέλω απλά να βάλω ένα προβολέα που δεν θα σβήνει απότομα και θα με αφήνει στο μαύρο σκοτάδι .... αλλά θα κρατάει ένα δυο λεπτά μέχρι να πάρω τα πράγματα μου και να φτάσω στην εμβέλεια του ανιχνευτή κίνησης κτλ... έτσι το θέλω και προσανατολίζομαι να βάλω ένα αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου όπως με συμβούλεψαν εδώ στο φόρουμ...  

Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο έχω τραβήξει 5-κλωνο καλώδιο και έτσι μπορώ να πάρω και μια φάση απ' ευθείας από την παροχή της μηχανής!...

 Τώρα για το "_latching ρελε"_ του Νίκου ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς ούτε τι είναι ούτε φυσικά πως μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω/συνδέσω και παρεμβάλλω στο κύκλωμα Μηχαής - Φωτοκύτταρου - Προβολέα!... πάντως μέχρι εδώ ευχαριστώ όλους που βοηθούν!...

----------


## klik

> ...εγώ φίλε "κλικ"  δεν θέλω να βάλλω φάρο...
> 
>  ...θέλω απλά να βάλω ένα προβολέα που δεν θα σβήνει απότομα και θα με αφήνει στο μαύρο σκοτάδι .... ...




Στον Νίκο (και σε εσένα) έχω προτείνει στο μήνυμα #26 το πως θα ήταν το σχέδιο για κατασκευή χρονισμού για τα φώτα με μια μικρή ηλεκτρονική πλακέτα που θα οδηγεί το ρελέ του προβολέα.Ο αυτόματος κλιμακοστασίου μπορεί να δουλέψει και αυτός (θα πρέπει να έχεις κάποιο ρελέ να "πατά" το μπουτόν του "κλιμακοστασίου" όταν λειτουργεί το μοτέρ, ή κάποιο μαγνητικό αισθητήρα reed που να "πατά" το μπουτόν, όταν ξεκινά το άνοιγμα της πόρτας.Θα μπορούσες να βάλεις και έναν ακόμα αισθητήρα κίνησης για 230V από αυτούς που είναι για προβολείς και έχουν ρυθμιστή διάρκειας και ρυθμιστή φωτεινότητας (οπότε ρυθμίζεις τη διάρκεια για όσο χρόνο θέλεις - ανεξάρτητα από τον μηχανισμό κίνησης) αν σε βολεύει η θέση (μπορείς να τον συνδέσεις παράλληλα με αυτόν που ήδη έχεις).

έχω μερικές ακόμα ιδέες για τη λειτουργία, αλλά νομίζω οι παραπάνω αρκούν.

υγ. Η απάντηση για το φάρο κλπ, αφορούν το μήνυμα του xsterg.

----------


## vasilllis

> ...εγώ φίλε "κλικ"  δεν θέλω να βάλλω φάρο...
> 
> ...θέλω απλά να βάλω ένα προβολέα που δεν θα σβήνει απότομα και θα με αφήνει στο μαύρο σκοτάδι .... αλλά θα κρατάει ένα δυο λεπτά μέχρι να πάρω τα πράγματα μου και να φτάσω στην εμβέλεια του ανιχνευτή κίνησης κτλ... έτσι το θέλω και προσανατολίζομαι να βάλω ένα αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου όπως με συμβούλεψαν εδώ στο φόρουμ...  
> 
> Για κάθε ενδεχόμενο έχω τραβήξει 5-κλωνο καλώδιο και έτσι μπορώ να πάρω και μια φάση απ' ευθείας από την παροχή της μηχανής!...
> 
>  Τώρα για το "_latching ρελε"_ του Νίκου ομολογώ ότι δεν ξέρω δυστυχώς ούτε τι είναι ούτε φυσικά πως μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω/συνδέσω και παρεμβάλλω στο κύκλωμα Μηχαής - Φωτοκύτταρου - Προβολέα!... πάντως μέχρι εδώ ευχαριστώ όλους που βοηθούν!...



ο αυτοματος κλιμακοστασιου δεν ενδικνυεται ,θελει ρελε για να οπλισει (δεν ξερω και την συμπεριφορα του οταν θα δινεις εντολη για οσο διαρκει το μοτερ κλπ)
Θες ενα χρονικο delay off 
http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...229df78dee1f01
σαν αυτο (αυτο βεβαια ειναι Multi υπαρχουν και μονο delay off) ή να φτιαξεις ενα.
Η λειτουργια του ειναι απλη.Α1-Α2 μονιμη ταση ,Β1 ταση διεγερσης (απο το μοτερ) .οταν φυγει η ταση διεγερσης(Β1) τοτε αρχιζει να μετραει αντιστροφα για να αλλαξει κατασταση η επαφη .

----------


## haris_216

> ο αυτοματος κλιμακοστασιου δεν ενδικνυεται ,θελει ρελε για να οπλισει (*δεν ξερω και την συμπεριφορα του οταν θα δινεις εντολη για οσο διαρκει το μοτερ κλπ*)
> Θες ενα χρονικο delay off 
> http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...229df78dee1f01
> σαν αυτο (αυτο βεβαια ειναι Multi υπαρχουν και μονο delay off) ή να φτιαξεις ενα.
> Η λειτουργια του ειναι απλη.Α1-Α2 μονιμη ταση ,Β1 ταση διεγερσης (απο το μοτερ) .οταν φυγει η ταση διεγερσης(Β1) τοτε αρχιζει να μετραει αντιστροφα για να αλλαξει κατασταση η επαφη .



Επειδή κι εμένα θα μου φαινόταν λογικό (και ιδιαίτερα απλό) η χρήση του "timer" κλιμακοστασίου, δεν υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το τι γίνεται αν αντί για στιγμιαία εντολή, δινόταν μία που θα διαρκεί πχ 20 sec;

----------


## vasilllis

> Επειδή κι εμένα θα μου φαινόταν λογικό (και ιδιαίτερα απλό) η χρήση του "timer" κλιμακοστασίου, δεν υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το τι γίνεται αν αντί για στιγμιαία εντολή, δινόταν μία που θα διαρκεί πχ 20 sec;



μα απαντησα : ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ .ποιο απλο σου φαινεται να βαλεις αυτοματο κλιμακοστασιου που ο κατασκευαστης το εφτιαξε να πατας το μπουτον 2-3 δευτ. και να δουλευει? ή να βαλεις ενα delay off που εγινε για την χρηση που το θελουμε?

----------


## Fixxxer

> ο αυτοματος κλιμακοστασιου δεν ενδικνυεται ,θελει ρελε για να οπλισει (δεν ξερω και την συμπεριφορα του οταν θα δινεις εντολη για οσο διαρκει το μοτερ κλπ)
> Θες ενα χρονικο delay off 
> http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...229df78dee1f01
> σαν αυτο (αυτο βεβαια ειναι Multi υπαρχουν και μονο delay off) ή να φτιαξεις ενα.
> Η λειτουργια του ειναι απλη.Α1-Α2 μονιμη ταση ,Β1 ταση διεγερσης (απο το μοτερ) .οταν φυγει η ταση διεγερσης(Β1) τοτε αρχιζει να μετραει αντιστροφα για να αλλαξει κατασταση η επαφη .



Αυτο που προτεινει ο Βασιλης εψαχνα κι γω κατι δηλαδη που να παιρνει εντολη σταθερης τασης αλλα και την ταση του μοτερ και να οπλιζει...
Δεν ηξερα οτι υπαρχει τετοιο χρονικο...

----------


## klik

Ο αυτόματος κλιμακοστασίου λειτουργεί. Άλλα μοντέλα μετράνε το χρόνο από τη στιγμή που ελευθερωθεί το κουμπί και άλλα απευθείας.
 Για το timer delay off, είχε ένα μοντέλο η CRONOS που είναι και Ελληνική, αλλά δεν το βρήκα όταν το έψαξα στο site.

----------


## t-theo

Με έναν Αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου με τις παρακάτω συνδεσμολογίες 

Έκανα δοκιμή φτιάχνοντας το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με έναν* απλό* διακόπτη. 
και είχα το περίεργο αποτέλεσμα . Είτε ο Διακόπτης ήταν ανοιχτός είτε ήταν κλειστος η λάμπα άναβε όταν έδινα ρεύμα και φυσικά το ίδιο συνέβαινε και χωρίς διακόπτη. Το ρελέ ακούγεται  να οπλίζει με το που δίνω ρεύμα και το φως ανάβει συνέχεια. 

Έκανα και τις εξής μετρήσεις:

1. διακόπτης on 
    A1-A2   230V
    A2-B     230V
    A1-4     0V
    4-B       0V    
2.  διακόπτης off
     A1-A2   118V
     A2-B     230V
     A1-4     118V
     4-B       0V    
 :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:  ......

----------


## vasilllis

> Με έναν Αυτόματο κλιμακοστασίου με τις παρακάτω συνδεσμολογίες 
> 
> Έκανα δοκιμή φτιάχνοντας το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με έναν* απλό* διακόπτη. 
> και είχα το περίεργο αποτέλεσμα . Είτε ο Διακόπτης ήταν ανοιχτός είτε ήταν κλειστος η λάμπα άναβε όταν έδινα ρεύμα και φυσικά το ίδιο συνέβαινε και χωρίς διακόπτη. Το ρελέ ακούγεται  να οπλίζει με το που δίνω ρεύμα και το φως ανάβει συνέχεια. 
> 
> Έκανα και τις εξής μετρήσεις:
> 
> 1. διακόπτης on 
>     A1-A2   230V
> ...




δεν εκανες καννενα σχεδιο απο αυτο που αναρτησες .
Α1 ειναι η εντολη και L-N ειναι μονιμη ταση.στο σχεδιο που αναρτησες δεν τα εχεις ετσι.Επισης καποιοι κλιμακοστασιου οταν τροφοδοτηθουν με ταση αναβουν  τον προρυθμισμενο χρονο πρωτα χωρις την χρηση του Α1 ,μηπως σου εκανε αυτο?

----------


## lepouras

λοιπόν να πώ και εγώ την άποψή μου . σου βάζω το σχέδιο.
παίρνεις το ρεύμα από το φωτοκύτταρο (το τροφοδοτείς κανονικά με 220) και δίνεις έξοδο στην τροφοδοσία του αυτόματου κλιμακοστασίου. βάζεις ένα ρελε μικρό φθηνό αλλά στα 220/230 βολτ και φάση από την έξοδο της πλακέτας προς το μοτέρ από το άνοιγμα(αν θέλεις και από το κλείσιμο κάνεις ακριβός το ίδιο και με άλλο ρελε με εντολή από την έξοδο κλείσιμο) και να δίνει εντολή ουδετέρου στην είσοδο του αυτόματου κλιμακοστασίου(κάτι σαν μπουτόν δηλαδή)απλά ο χρόνος θα μετρά μετά το τερματισμό του μοτέρ.
οπότε με κλειστό το φωτοκύτταρο δεν τροφοδοτείτε ο αυτόματος και λόγο ότι του δίνουμε εντολή ουδετέρου δέν θα ανάβει κάθε φορά που ανοίγει(και κλείνει) η πόρτα.
το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνετε(εξαρτάτε από το ίδιος του αυτομάτου) μπορεί όταν ενεργοποιείτε το φωτοκύτταρο να ανάβει για τον χρόνο που έχεις ορίσει.

υ.γ αυτήν την ριμάδα φωτογραφία από την πλακέτα με σηκωμένη την κεραία δεν την έβαλες ακόμα.

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

http://katee.gr/el/products.asp?cID=63

----------


## thm

Μπορεί να γίνει και ανεξάρτητα από το μοτέρ της γκαραζόπορτας. Αρκεί να έχεις έναν τερματικό διακόπτη, άσχετο με το μοτέρ, o οποίος να δίνει τάση (μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την χαμηλή τάση 24 AC από τον πίνακα του μοτέρ για αυτή την δουλεία ή ένα φθηνό τροφοδοτικό 12 VDC) όταν η πόρτα δεν είναι κλειστή, σαν τάση ενεργοποίησης σε ένα χρονορελέ με λειτουργία όπως την 'Ε' στην σελίδα 32 του http://www.geyer.gr/cont/gcat2011.pdf ('μπουτόν' είναι η τάση ενεργοποίησης - όταν υπάρχει τάση ενεργοποίησης τότε το ρελέ οπλίζει για όσο χρόνο διατηρείται η τάση συν όσο χρόνο 't' ρυθμίσεις στον χρονοδιακόπτη). Υποθέτω ότι το το χρονορελέ  CRM-91H /UNI ( http://eshop.elkoep.com/documents/cr...al_crm_91h.pdf ) αυτού του καταλόγου είναι κατάλληλο για αυτό.

Όσο η πόρτα δεν είναι κλειστή (ανοίγει, κλείνει ή είναι ανοιχτή), το φως θα είναι συνεχώς αναμμένο. Όταν η πόρτα κλείσει, και ο τερματικός διακόπτης πατηθεί και κόψει την τάση ενεργοποίησης, θα σβήσει μετά από χρόνο 't'.

----------


## t-theo

1. Παντελή σ' ευχαριστώ... θα προσπαθήσω να επικοινωνήσω

2. Ευχαριστώ για προτάσεις να χρησιμοποιήσω ανιχνευτή κίνησης ή τερματικούς/μαγνητικούς διακόπτες. .. αλλά.. για μεν την πρώτη λύση το πρόβλημα είναι ότι με κάθε γάτα που θα περνούσε θα άναβε το φώς για δ τις άλλες ότι είναι δύκολο να τραβηχτούν γραμμές ένθεν και ένθεν της πόρτας και εξ άλλου λίγο δύκολο να βρεθεί το καττάληλο υλικό για εξωτερικό χώρο .

3. Γιάννη είμαι σύμφωνος με τη λύση που μου έδωσες και έκανα μια προσπάθεια να τη δοκιμάσω σε ... προσομοίωση.
   Λοιπόν σύνδεσα τη φάση "Ρ" κατευθύαν στο "L" του αυτόματου κλιμακοστασίου και έβαλα ένα διακόπτη ανάμεσα στη φάση "Ρ" και στο Α2 του ρελέ (προσομοίωση της "normal open" του μοτέρ). ..μέχρι εδώ οk;...

Όμως με ανοιχτό τον διακόπτη (ρελέ ανενεργό) μόλις συνδέω στο δίκτυο κάνει "τσικ" ο αυτόματος και ανάβει η λάμπα. Τώρα άμα κλείσω το διακόπτη κάνει και το ρελέ "τσακ" αλλά τι να το κάνεις αφού η λάμπα σβήνει μόνο άμα κόψω τελείως το ρεύμα.

...............Λες νάναι ο Αυτόματος Κλιμακοστασίου βλαμμένος; ...  αν αυτό βοηθάει η τάση μετακύ L - Α1 και L -B είναι στη λετουργία 113 V και η αντίσταση μεταξύ των ίδιων σημείων είναι 6 GΩ.

.... άντε! πάρε και τη "_ριμάδα_"!!! :hahahha:  :hahahha:

----------


## lepouras

πρώτον άργησες γιατί την έβαλε ο Παντελής. :Tongue2: 
και δεύτερον βρε στο είπα ότι όταν θα τροφοδοτεί το φωτοκύτταρο τον αυτόματο αυτός θα τρέχει αμέσως μία φορά τον χρόνο αναμμένος.
 οι περισσότεροι αυτόματοι(μην πω όλοι) όταν τους συνδέουμε και τους δίνουμε ρεύμα αυτό κάνουν. τρέχουν τον χρόνο που έχουμε ρυθμίσει και σβήνουν και απ΄εκεί και πέρα περιμένουν την εντολή. μόλις περάσει ο χρόνος αυτός θα σβήσει και θα δουλεύει μόνο από το ρελέ μέχρι το άλλο βράδυ που θα στο ξανακάνει όταν ξαναγίνει ο κύκλος με το φωτοκύτταρο να ενεργοποιείτε. στο έβαλα έτσι για να μην δουλεύει άσκοπα ο αυτόματος την ημέρα. αν δεν σε πειράζει να δουλεύει και την μέρα τότε μετέφερε το φωτοκύτταρο στο τέλος πριν την λάμπα. αλλά επειδή ΔΕΝ έχει ανεξάρτητες επαφές στην έξοδο του  το φωτοκύτταρο σου, κάθε φορά που θα τροφοδοτείτε θα κάνει το ίδιο . δηλαδή και αυτό όταν του δώσουμε ρεύμα ανάβει κάνει τον έλεγχο και μετά σβήνει μέχρι να δουλέψει μόνο με την ρύθμιση του φωτός.
θέλεις να μπλέξεις και με άλλο ρελεδάκι?
σε πειράζει να στο κάνει αυτό που σου σχεδίασα για τον χρόνο που ρύθμισες μόνο μια φορά στο 24ωρό?
και μία παρατήρηση. όταν κάνουμε δοκιμές δεν βάζουμε από την αρχή τον χρόνο που θέλουμε αλλά τον ελάχιστο που έχει το χρονικό μας για να ελέγξουμε το κύκλωμα μας. όταν όλα δουλέψουν ρολόι και μπούν στην τελική τους θέσει τότε ορίζουμε τον χρόνο που θέλουμε και τον αφήνουμε.
μην είσαι ανυπόμονος με ρυθμισμένο μεγάλο χρόνο και νομίζεις ότι δεν σου δουλεύει και απογοητεύεσαι.

----------


## t-theo

Επιτέλους βρε Γιάννη κατάλαβα τα περί πρώτης φοράς τροφοδοσία...
Προς το παρόν μένω με τη λύση του μια φορά το 24-ωρο δηλαδή με το κύκλωμα σου "ως έχει" και άμα δω στην πορεία ότι δεν με βολεύει και με την ευκαιρία που βγαίνουμε στις αγορές θα δώσω 10-15 €ρουλάκια να αποκτήσω κι ένα άλλο ρελεδάκι βοηθώντας την ανάπτυξη της χώρας.

Πάντως αν είχα καταλάβει από την αρχή για την "πρώτη φορά"... θα είχα γλυτώσει από πολύ δουλειά και πονοκέφαλο!   :Hammer: 
*Όπως και νάναι σ' ευχαριστώ!
*
ΥΓ.   :Evil or Very Mad: ._..να πάρεις του Παντελή!!!!...._  :Angry:

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

βάλε έναν ανιχνευτή κινήσεις

όταν πατάς να ανοίξει η πόρτα θα ανάβει η λάμπα και τον χρόνο τον ρυθμίζεις εάν είναι κλειστό το πάρκινγκ

----------


## t-theo

> βάλε έναν ανιχνευτή κινήσεις
> 
> όταν πατάς να ανοίξει η πόρτα θα ανάβει η λάμπα και τον χρόνο τον ρυθμίζεις εάν είναι κλειστό το πάρκινγκ




_..βλέπε παραπάνω παράγραφο 2  του  #43_

----------


## lepouras

> ΥΓ.  ._..να πάρεις του Παντελή!!!!...._



ααααααα έτσι είναι φιλαράκο. άργησες και έχασες :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## t-theo

> ααααααα έτσι είναι φιλαράκο. άργησες και έχασες



Δεν πειράζει κερδίζω αλλού!.... :Wink: 
...............Τελικά Γιάννη ετοιμάζομαι να βάλλω το φωτοκύτταρο στη σειρά με τη λάμπα και ας τρέχει όλη μέρα το ηλίθιο ... έτσι κι αλλιώς απ' ότι κατάλαβα αυτή είναι η δουλειά του   στα κλιμακοστάσια!.... 
_(Τελικά_ _πάει η καρδιά σου ρε_ _φίλε να πάρεις του Παντελή?????).... όπως και νάνε_ _πάντως_ με εξυπηρέτησες πάρα πολύ και σ' *ευχαριστώ*!...

_                                                                            "THE ΕΝD"_

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> Δεν πειράζει κερδίζω αλλού!....
> ...............Τελικά Γιάννη ετοιμάζομαι να βάλλω το φωτοκύτταρο στη σειρά με τη λάμπα και ας τρέχει όλη μέρα το ηλίθιο ... έτσι κι αλλιώς απ' ότι κατάλαβα αυτή είναι η δουλειά του   στα κλιμακοστάσια!.... 
> _(Τελικά_ _πάει η καρδιά σου ρε_ _φίλε να πάρεις του Παντελή?????).... όπως και νάνε_ _πάντως_ με εξυπηρέτησες πάρα πολύ και σ' *ευχαριστώ*!...
> 
> _                                                                            "THE ΕΝD"_







έμενα με ρωτάται αν σας την δίνω :Tongue2:

----------


## t-theo

> έμενα με ρωτάται αν σας την δίνω



...............βρες τα με τον Γιάννη ... αυτός πάντως θέλει να στην "_πάρει"_
.....δικό σου θέμα αν θες να του τη "_δώσεις_"...

..........................όμως προβλέπω πολύ ξύλο γιατί το παρακάναμε στο "off topic" !!!!!!!!!....

----------


## lepouras

> έμενα με ρωτάται αν σας την δίνω



αααα να πρόσεχες και εσύ. από την στιγμή την την "έβγαλες" στην φόρα τότε να πέρημένεις ότι κάποιος θα στην "αρπάξει" :Biggrin: 




> ..........................όμως προβλέπω πολύ ξύλο γιατί το παρακάναμε στο "off topic" !!!!!!!!!....



από την στιγμή που έκανες την δουλειά σου (όσο σε βόλεψε)και δόθηκε η λύση δεν υπάρχει θέμα.
άσε να κάνουμε και λίγο χαβαλέ. αυτό μας έμεινε μόνο :Tongue2: .
έννοια σου τα παιδιά(οι διαχωριστές) με τις γκρίνιες δεν τα πάνε καλά. με την πλάκα δεν έχουν θέμα. :Wink:

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Καλησπερίζω και κάνω και hijacking στο θέμα κιόλας γιατί μιας που έχει λυθεί πιστεύω δε θα υπάρχει κάνα πρόβλημα  :Tongue2:  
Θυμόμουν από όταν είχε ξεκινήσει που το παρακολουθούσα και είχα δει κάποια πραγματάκια που αναφέρονταν για φάρο αλλά τώρα που το ξαναδιάβασα όλο το θέμα δεν κατάλαβα πάλι το εξής:
Τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν έχει η πλακέτα έξοδο για φάρο; Παίρνουμε ρεύμα κατευθείαν έτσι απλά παράλληλα με το μοτέρ για τον φάρο ή με ρελέ παράλληλα με το μοτέρ και τροφοδοσία εκτός μοτέρ; 

Τέλος, να ρωτήσω κάτι ολίγον εκτός θέματος. Ψάχνω φάρο αλλά καλύτερα όχι μπλε ή κόκκινο μην αναστατώνω την γειτονιά όταν ανοίγει η πόρτα, αλλά να είναι είτε περιστρεφόμενος είτε flashing. (νομίζω θα διακρίνεται καλύτερα σε απογευματινές ώρες αν δεν είναι σταθερά αναμμένος) Έχετε να προτείνετε κάνα κατάστημα για τέτοια προϊόντα που να έχουν λογικές τιμές για να μη μου βάλουν κανα καπέλο μιας που δεν έχω ιδέα πόσο κοστίζουν αυτα;

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

